# What do you drag your kill with



## Greg45 (Dec 4, 2012)

After last Saturday I am in need of a good deer  or hog drag set up  any ideas and no 4 wheelers are not alowed in the forest


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 4, 2012)

I have some 2 inch webbing that I got and sewed ( sp ) a " D " ring into ... I tied about a 5 foot piece of rope to D ring and adjust length as needed ....

draggin' that big ole hog would be a chore for my lil ole self , I'd have to quarter em up to git em out ...


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 4, 2012)

bucks are easy as they have handles but hogs, bear and doe deer present a bit of a problem. As guides, we do A LOT of dragging of hogs and bears and we use a 5' piece of plastic coated cable with a small loop at each end, This small loop will go right in a hogs mouth and attaches around his snout or over a does head. The cable is attached to a looped 2" wide strap that goes over your chest at an angle. Every guide carries this light system in their pack and it works well for us. It is incredible the amount of force that a man can generate leaning forward vs dragging sideways using one arm. On hogs of up to 200 pounds one man can easily move 100 yards or more without resting and we brought out a 5 year old buck using two people on a slightly uphill drag of 200 yards without stopping to rest.  The key is the force generated leaning forward. Make sure that your finished drag system is just long eneough to be about one foot behind your heels in the drag position. Too short and it hits your heels and too long with snag brush. Place the slip knot on the bottom of the hogs mouth or the does neck and it will keep the nose from digging in.


----------



## weekender (Dec 4, 2012)

What works amazing in these plastic deer drags. It's just a flat piece of stiff black plastic that can be rolled up. Lay the plastic flat down on the ground and lay the hog flat on top of it. Don't follow the instructions where it shows lacing the animal up like a boot laces. Only attach at the head as so the animal & plastic lays flat. Attach the sled to the neck of the animal, then your drag rope/strap to the neck/head as well. You will be amazed how easy a hog slides across the ground vs trying to drag it without. I use a stick about 2' long to attach my rope to but the strap across the chest described above would prolly work even better. I haven't measured the actual force needed to move an animal with a scale but I will venture to say that it takes half the amount of pull on a 200+ pound hog with the plastic vs without. My wife and I pulled a 275# boar a 1/4 mile and only stopped one time, she is petite and I am only 165. You might shop around and find it cheaper, I have had mine 25 years and it's still good. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Deer...roducts&x=14&y=11&Ntt=deer+drag&WTz_l=Unknown


----------



## ekr (Dec 4, 2012)

weekender said:


> What works amazing in these plastic deer drags. It's just a flat piece of stiff black plastic that can be rolled up. Lay the plastic flat down on the ground and lay the hog flat on top of it. Don't follow the instructions where it shows lacing the animal up like a boot laces. Only attach at the head as so the animal & plastic lays flat. Attach the sled to the neck of the animal, then your drag rope/strap to the neck/head as well. You will be amazed how easy a hog slides across the ground vs trying to drag it without. I use a stick about 2' long to attach my rope to but the strap across the chest described above would prolly work even better. I haven't measured the actual force needed to move an animal with a scale but I will venture to say that it takes half the amount of pull on a 200+ pound hog with the plastic vs without. My wife and I pulled a 275# boar a 1/4 mile and only stopped one time, she is petite and I am only 165. You might shop around and find it cheaper, I have had mine 25 years and it's still good. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Deer...roducts&x=14&y=11&Ntt=deer+drag&WTz_l=Unknown




X2 ^

or


Nugefan said:


> draggin' that big ole hog would be a chore for my lil ole self , I'd have to quarter em up to git em out ...



I'd much rather just quarter em up and pack it out nowadays.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 4, 2012)

I have three different setups.  If I am near the road and can go back to the vehicle, I use a game cart.  I got mine online at Sportsman's warehouse, and they have them for CHEAP.  For longer trips where I cant afford the room to pack the cart, I bring my plastic Sleyer Sled which is very durable and works GREAT.  For backpacking in the mountains, I use two 6' x 8' tarps and parachute chord.  The tarps are light, pack small, and are effective, but not very durable.  Thats why I double them up.  I have only done this once.  It worked great, but my tarps had been worn through by the time I got back to the car and were worn through enough that I couldn't reuse them for drags.  Next time you drag, update this thread and let us know what you used and how it worked for you.


----------



## Canyon (Dec 4, 2012)

quarter them up has been my conclusion. I have spent many hours dragging critters out of GA's swamps and mtns.  A good pack, sharp knife and some game bags are all you need.


----------



## deadend (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a 200yd drag rule.  At 201yds the animal gets quartered.  Of course that distance gets lowered proportionally with the degree of slope.


----------



## Greg45 (Dec 4, 2012)

well when my buddy and i was dragging to the truck I had to get my oldest step son to come help us for about 150 to 200 yards to the truck we already drug that pig up hill through some rough stuff we are both working on getting some kind of drag I have a full body harness that I got when I was able to use a tree stand and now I am going to get a couple tarps and use that untill I can get a death drag


----------



## jesnic (Dec 4, 2012)

I use my muddy harness and a drag line attached to it.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 5, 2012)

The drag strap on my HSS vest works pretty well. Otherwise, I opt to quarter, debone and pack out. A good pack frame is a must though.


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 5, 2012)

no more draging for me quarter up and pack out on back with a pack and pillow case.


----------



## jaredbeecher (Dec 5, 2012)

Best thing to do is quarter it up, especially if very far from truck!!!!!
We carry plastic bags and just put them on ice until we get back.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 7, 2012)

QUARTER it UP! most everything will fit into two king pilowcases!


----------



## elmer_fudd (Dec 10, 2012)

My wife got me one of these a while back, and now I carry it all the time.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_0nkN7KENApI/TGIQ6V5nBdI/AAAAAAAAABw/HM8tjTyk_zs/s400/glenns+deer+handle.jpg


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 11, 2012)

I make one like the post/link above with a stick and rope...


----------



## Greg45 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I took a old plastic truck bed liner cut put some holes in it and I am now useing a old full body harness that came with a ladder stand I have to pull with works better than nothing lol


----------



## ben300win (Dec 25, 2012)

A buddy of mine makes a camo cloth hammock. It doubles as a stand and a deer/ hog drag. Rolls up about the size of a cantaloupe. You just tie the head side real high and the foot side about knee high and it works great as a seat off the ground. Full body support and very light weight to carry into the woods.


----------



## Greg45 (Dec 25, 2012)

If you can send me a pic and what they cost pls


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> I have some 2 inch webbing that I got and sewed ( sp ) a " D " ring into ... I tied about a 5 foot piece of rope to D ring and adjust length as needed ....
> 
> draggin' that big ole hog would be a chore for my lil ole self , I'd have to quarter em up to git em out ...



That is abasically what I use.  But mine is actually a cheap rifle sling.  I attach it around the head and tighten as tight as it will go.  I tie a loop in the other end and drag them out.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Dec 26, 2012)

two wheel cart


----------

